# A propos du connecteur mini-jack de l'iPod



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Novembre 2001)

Salut à tous
Macosrumors fait état d'un connecteur mini-jack un peu bizarre sur l'iPod : en fait, il pourrait également très bien servir pour brancher une "télécommande" ou autre chose... Du grain à moudre pour les partisans d'un iPod au centre du hub numérique ? Allez savoir... En tout cas, qu'est-ce qu'à votre avis Apple nous prépare t-elle dans le plus grand secret ? Parce que m'est avis que le poPod est un peu plus qu'un simple baladeur MP3.


----------



## macinside (26 Novembre 2001)

Je me demande aussi si ça ne pas aussi servir d'entré audio si on met a jour le firmware du ipod


----------



## Yama (27 Novembre 2001)

Il faut les deux une entré et une sorti car si ce petit appareil vient remplacer les DATs : alors il faut un casque isolant pour écouter le son entrant.


Voila un super truc qui deviendrait : Grand Public et.....PRO !!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Novembre 2001)

Effectivement, une entrée audio ça s'rait pas mal ! Et là, au tarif où il est, le poPod devient vraiment intéressant. Mais (je vais jouer au béotien), pourquoi cette sortie son (jack) ne pourrait-elle pas également servir d'entrée audio ? Désolé pour les spécialistes, mais je n'y connais pas grand-chose dans ce domaine.
De plus, je cite Macosrumors : "Numerous readers have also noted that there is an empty rectangular space in the iPod's box that appears to have been set aside from a component of the iPod that never shipped, yet was still planned for including late enough in the manufacturing process to have space set aside for it in the iPod's packaging." Soit, en franglouille vite torché :"De nombreux lecteurs ont aussi remarqué la présence d'un espace rectangulaire dans la boîte de l'iPod; celle-ci aurait du être occupé par un composant qui n'a pas été installé, mais qui a été planifié (préparé ?) pour occuper un peu plus tard cet espace laissé vacant dans le packaging". (tradoc relative, désolé !)
Alors, est-ce le retour du fameux port Mezzanine ? A votre sagacité !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Novembre 2001)

Le port Mezzanine, qu'est-ce que je raconte, faut que j'arrête la fumette moi.
Non, sinon je pensais que peut-être Apple pourrait nous sortir de ces cartons un double adaptateur : un pour une prise-casque, l'autre pour un micro, le tout branché sur la prise jack. Mais c'est-y possible ça ?


----------



## iBen (27 Novembre 2001)

Bon, je crois qu&#8217;il est temps de faire la « remarque qui tue » : le port firewire ne peut-il pas servir comme l&#8217;usb d&#8217;entrée audio, le jour venu ?


----------



## Moof (27 Novembre 2001)

Mouais... Un micro FireWire... Ça c'est de la bonne rentabilisation de bande passante.


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2001)

Mais apple nous sortait un modul qui ce brache sur le port audio et le port firewire ?


----------



## Yama (27 Novembre 2001)

Un microFireWire......mooouuuaaaiiiisss


----------



## FdeB (27 Novembre 2001)

perso, depuis que popod est sortie je n'attend q'une chose c'est que Apple ou (plutot un tierce) nous sorte un module aqcisition audio FireWire. et là j'achète imédiatement.
Je voulais un DAT (trop cher)
ou un MD mais pas de sortie numérique
alors monsieur Apple révise ta copie c'est tellement énorme de ne pas avoir mis d'entrée !!!!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Novembre 2001)

A mon avis, on ne devrait pas attendre trop longtemps pour avoir un module d'acquisition audio via fire wire...


----------



## le chapelier fou (28 Novembre 2001)

cela existe déjà plus ou moins...

Motu a sortie un rack 19" firewire pour faire de l'aquisition analogique audio et de la convertion A/N

cependant je vous accorde le fait qu'il n'est pas aussi transportable que le ipod


----------



## Trinity (29 Novembre 2001)

Moi j'vois bien un écouteur à lunettes intégrées qui te permet de voir les vidéo clip's des titres enregistrés au format quicktime sur le disque du poPod!


----------

